
Signs of Covid infection may be hidden in speech signals - TheOtherHobbes
http://news.mit.edu/2020/signs-covid-19-may-be-hidden-speech-signals-0708
======
tsomctl
> They hypothesized that Covid-19 inflammation causes muscles across these
> systems to become overly coupled, resulting in a less complex movement.

Is this due to the muscles being inflamed, or your brain not sending the
correct message? The very first symptom I had of covid was having difficulty
talking; I was struggling to come up with the words to say (I'm not the most
articulate person at the best of times.) That progressed to my brain not
working.

